# split ends in wiskers?



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

I've noticed that on the wiskers under her chin, they are actually split, just like people get split ends on their hair. Is this natural? I hadn't really given it much thought, but noticed it the other day and thought i would see if anyone else has noticed this on their dog?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't think it's natural. My first thought would be a nutrional deficiency, but I'm not sure which one.

What are you feeding?


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

She is in the process of switching to canidae, she has the worst allergies, its hard to find a food she doesnt have an allergy to, or just plain wont eat.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

What was she on? Any supplements?


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

Do whiskers grow if they are cut?? If so, cut them to where they split and see if they split again soon. That may be bad advice, but I truly don't know if they grow back


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

In response to Constance's question - yes, whiskers grow back just fine after they've been cut.

In most dogs, whiskers are lost or broken occasionally. In show dogs, they are often trimmed / shaved during grooming because it presents a neater appearance in conformation. In either case, they tend to grow back. The average growing rate is 1/8" to 1/4" every three weeks.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

thanks for that info historian. I'll try snipping the ends off where its split. Its only the one under her chin, the ones off her muzzle arent split at all. 

She was eating science diet (per our vet... blah!), then switched to taste of the wild, but she turned her nose up at it, so im going to try her with canidae and see how that works. If all else fails, i may be switching to raw, which i dont mind, and occasionaly i freeze a raw steak or chicken leg and give it to her and she is in heaven!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Okay, I'm actually glad that she was eating SD. Since you are making a dramatic improvement in food, the whiskers should get better.

You might consider a multivitamin? or a whole food supplement like Missing Link, if she's not allergic to it?

If there have been digestive problems, you might want to give some probiotics -- there's a sticky in the health section on them.


----------

